# Found out its Twins



## jewelsbaby81

Just found out on Wednesday that I am carrying TWINS :baby::baby: so excited but also nervous. I am currently 6wk5d. Anyone else w/twins around the same time??


----------



## moo_fie

Congratulations on your twins x


----------



## Bon18

Congratulations and welcome :flower:


----------



## wondertwins

Congratulations!!! :flower:


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats and welcome to twin pregnancy! Were you totally shocked when you found out??


----------



## jewelsbaby81

san fran shan said:


> Congrats and welcome to twin pregnancy! Were you totally shocked when you found out??

Yes I couldnt even believe it!!! I am shocked completely. Now I am super nervous! I have another U/S scheduled for Nov. 5th. I will be 10wks2d by then. Praying things stay on track until then!!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations on your twins and welcome to this forum. xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Aw congratulations and welcome to this part of the forum :)


----------



## san fran shan

How are you feeling? I was SUPER tired at your stage. Could not sleep enough. Are you feeling sick at all?


----------



## jewelsbaby81

san fran shan said:


> How are you feeling? I was SUPER tired at your stage. Could not sleep enough. Are you feeling sick at all?

Yes I have been very tired the whole time. I got my bfp at 10dpo (3wk2d) and have been tired and bloated since. Well bloated before that's what made me test. I actually haven't been sick yet at all which I feel blessed about but its kinda something I would like to reaffirm my pregnancy. Weird to want to be nauseated.....where you sick??


----------



## drsquid

i wasnt really sick at all just a smidge queasy a few times. got headaches late first trimester but that was it.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

drsquid said:


> i wasnt really sick at all just a smidge queasy a few times. got headaches late first trimester but that was it.

I do get headaches frequently which is uncommon for me because i never get them. Notice it more when I don't drink alot. Its so hard to drink alot of water when it makes me have to use the restroom every 10minutes.


----------



## beo2012

Congrats on your twins! I just found out yesterday that we are expecting twins as well! I had IVF so I was sorta expecting that we could end up with twins! Im due June 6th! :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

beo2012 said:


> Congrats on your twins! I just found out yesterday that we are expecting twins as well! I had IVF so I was sorta expecting that we could end up with twins! Im due June 6th! :)

Congratulations. Its so exciting!


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations


----------



## Wind

Congratulations!!!! You are about to embark on the most amazing adventure of your life!!:hugs:


----------



## nyba

Congrats! We're not that far apart, I'm almost 10 weeks.

I haven't been sick at all. I am tired (afternoon naps) but that's about it for symptoms. 

Isn't it crazy to hear the word "twins"?? I was so shocked at my first US when they told me!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

nyba said:


> Congrats! We're not that far apart, I'm almost 10 weeks.
> 
> I haven't been sick at all. I am tired (afternoon naps) but that's about it for symptoms.
> 
> Isn't it crazy to hear the word "twins"?? I was so shocked at my first US when they told me!

Yes I was completely blown away. I am excited to hear of others that havent been sick. It makes me nervous to not be I guess. Its like the one pregnancy symptom everyone talks about. I have another US at 10wk2d and I cant wait. Nov 6th cant come fast enough!!


----------



## san fran shan

I was only mildly sick. It started around 7 week and I was just a little queasy. Never threw up. I did have some strong food aversions though. At about 12-13 weeks I was back to normal....


----------



## jackie2012

Congratulations to all the new twin mommies joining us. I was sick for the first little bit but it wasn't nearly as bad as i had it with my youngest son, but was totally exhausted had no energy at all.


----------



## Bumblebee117

congratulations to both of you! Having twins is amazing and even though it is really hard and exhausting, it is the most awesome experience ever! 

:hug:


----------



## Anidae

Hi ladies!

I just found out 2 days ago that I'm expecting twins too! I'm 6 wks and due 10th June! Very early days! I've posted a bit about me in my post looking for buddies '11month old girl & 6 weeks pregnant with twins'!!!

Great that we're all so close in due dates! Xx


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Anidae said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just found out 2 days ago that I'm expecting twins too! I'm 6 wks and due 10th June! Very early days! I've posted a bit about me in my post looking for buddies '11month old girl & 6 weeks pregnant with twins'!!!
> 
> Great that we're all so close in due dates! Xx

Congrats thats awesome :thumbup: I hit 7 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## shobbs

hi can i join the baby twin clan please i found out on friday im expecting twins utter shock is the least i felt.

baby 1 is measuring 6weeks
baby 2 is measuring 5 weeks 4 days

xx


----------



## jewelsbaby81

shobbs said:


> hi can i join the baby twin clan please i found out on friday im expecting twins utter shock is the least i felt.
> 
> baby 1 is measuring 6weeks
> baby 2 is measuring 5 weeks 4 days
> 
> xx

Congratulations!!! I am so excited!


----------



## maggie111

shobbs said:


> hi can i join the baby twin clan please i found out on friday im expecting twins utter shock is the least i felt.
> 
> baby 1 is measuring 6weeks
> baby 2 is measuring 5 weeks 4 days
> 
> xx

Aww congratulations Shobbs it is very exciting!

This book is really good, based only on multiple pregnancies - not much about after they're born https://www.amazon.co.uk/Youre-Expe...3073/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350334567&sr=8-1


----------



## 4myjewel

I'm due June 4th! I'm so happy to find all you ladies in the same shoes as me.


----------



## NorthernMom71

Wow.. neat to find other ladies who are also expecting two beans! 

I'm curious - anybody forming a FB group?


----------



## maggie111

Aww, congrats Northern Mom! How far gone are you? :)


----------



## NorthernMom71

maggie111 said:


> Aww, congrats Northern Mom! How far gone are you? :)

Oh, Sorry! lol I'll be starting our 10th week on Wednesday. My singleton due date is May 29th, but I understand the date is often a couple weeks sooner, so I'm not really sure what my real due date is. 

These are IVF gems!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Anyone else not having a whole lot of symptoms? I havent had any nausea or morning sickness and I am 8 weeks today. Thats why I was so surprised there were 2 in there because I have felt so fine.


----------



## drsquid

jewel- i got headaches at the end of first tri but that was it. felt queasyish a few times. but that is it.


----------



## maggie111

NorthernMom71 said:


> maggie111 said:
> 
> 
> Aww, congrats Northern Mom! How far gone are you? :)
> 
> Oh, Sorry! lol I'll be starting our 10th week on Wednesday. My singleton due date is May 29th, but I understand the date is often a couple weeks sooner, so I'm not really sure what my real due date is.
> 
> These are IVF gems!Click to expand...

That's great!! :D I've just been telling people I'm due in April and not giving a specific. I'm due 22nd April but as you say, they'll probably come a couple of weeks earlier! :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

yeah im due march 6. on my 17 week anatomy scan A measured 17 3 and B measured 17 2.. which made A's due date March 3.. my bday. but my doc already said they would not let me go past 39 weeks


----------



## Charliexoxo

Hey Ladies, I'd like to join you all!!
I tested positive nearly 2 weeks ago at 9dpo and a few days later when my period would be due i had a bleed. I went for a scan yesterday to check everything and found out there's 2 in there (with a potential 3rd). I'm 5w1d. 
The nurse has warned me i could get really bad sickness but up until now i'm totally fine. Only real symptom is my reallyyyyy sore boobs! I have implants too and they're already growing so god knows how big they'll be in a few months!!
I'm still in shock and had a bit of a freak out today about how we'll cope and all the extra strain financially it'll put on us and the complications twins can have. It's nice to find a twins group on here though!! 
I'm back for another scan in 2 weeks on Nov 6th to check their heartbeats and also to check the 3rd thing in there is just a cyst and not a 3rd baby!!! x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Welcome to the club, Charlie! Looking forward to sharing your journey with you. Its not easy but its so worth it. Hard not to panic about finances and stuff, I know. But you'll manage x


----------



## maggie111

Congratulations on your news!! You'll just be suffering with a bit of twin shock right now - totally normal!! Real excitement will kick in soon enough, I've stopped worrying (for now!)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Well I had an US today and the babies Look GREAT. So excited.


----------



## shobbs

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Well I had an US today and the babies Look GREAT. So excited.

Have you got a pic of the babies I'm entreged at what I might be able to see at mine on Friday x


----------



## jewelsbaby81

shobbs said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> Well I had an US today and the babies Look GREAT. So excited.
> 
> Have you got a pic of the babies I'm entreged at what I might be able to see at mine on Friday xClick to expand...

I do!!! I cant believe how much bigger they are!!!
 



Attached Files:







20121024_110143.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Anidae

Hi again guys! 

My symptoms come & go and I currently have very little but trying to stay positive! I have another scan tomo! 

Here's my previous scans! 

5+4
https://i691.photobucket.com/albums/vv272/Charliedae/photo-17.jpg

6+4
https://i691.photobucket.com/albums/vv272/Charliedae/photo-18.jpg

Hope you & your babies are all doing well! Xx


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Good luck with your scan tomorrow


----------



## Charliexoxo

Do you get more frequent scans when you're having twins? I kinda hope so as it'll be great to see the little jelly beans before they come out!
x


----------



## maggie111

Yes you do, and even more so if they're sharing a placenta because they need to watch their growth closely.


----------



## Bumblebee117

yaaay!so many new expecting twins mums here! congratulations to you all and have a search for the thread "when are you due and what are you having?" made by san fran shan. It is lovely seeing us all on one page.

good luck to everyone with their pregnancies, it is a hard time but like henrysmum said, so worth it in the end! 

:hug:


----------



## shobbs

Got my scan tomorrow im so excited and nervous been 2 weeks since I last saw them I'm hoping I can get a scan picture :)


----------



## drsquid

i know the perinatologist wants growth scans every 4-6 weeks. mine are fraternal.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Yes I have another scan at 10 weeks, then 12 weeks for the NT and then starting at 18weeks I go every 3-4weeks. I am totally okay with seeing the babies that many times


----------



## shobbs

Just had my scan 
baby a is measuring 8 weeks 1 
baby b is measuring 7 weeks 4

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/BEA3210F-D61E-43C0-A5C3-40688C3093DA-470-000000E569C35AF5.jpg


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Yay shobbs that's great!


----------



## Heather0412

I'm wondering if I'm having twins. Went to the hospital this morning because I was having sharp pains. Being that I am only 5 weeks they said that on an ultrasound would likely not show anything. They did a blood test and my HGC level was 8400 normally between &#8226;5 weeks: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml. They did an ultrasound and were concerned they couldn't see a heart beat (which they wouldn't if I was 5 weeks) I think they think that I am further along due to my hgc hormone but I am absolutely sure about my dates and looking at other 5 week ultrasound they match mine completly. Anyone had twins or know anyone with twins that has any thoughts? I am also sure that I saw the edge of another sac on the ultrasound but the doctor (not my normal doctor) didn't pay any attention and was being shown how the use the machine as it seemed he had no idea what to look for. I have an appointment next thursday with my OB but am really excited at the thought that twins are a possibility. Since most of you found out you are having twins quite early do you know what your HGC levels were? On the 29th day of my cycle I only had a very faint line on my pregnancy test and then 10 days later I am already at 8400. This seems to be rising very fast compared to my last two pregancies. Any thoughts?


----------



## Charliexoxo

Heather0412 said:


> I'm wondering if I'm having twins. Went to the hospital this morning because I was having sharp pains. Being that I am only 5 weeks they said that on an ultrasound would likely not show anything. They did a blood test and my HGC level was 8400 normally between 5 weeks: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml. They did an ultrasound and were concerned they couldn't see a heart beat (which they wouldn't if I was 5 weeks) I think they think that I am further along due to my hgc hormone but I am absolutely sure about my dates and looking at other 5 week ultrasound they match mine completly. Anyone had twins or know anyone with twins that has any thoughts? I am also sure that I saw the edge of another sac on the ultrasound but the doctor (not my normal doctor) didn't pay any attention and was being shown how the use the machine as it seemed he had no idea what to look for. I have an appointment next thursday with my OB but am really excited at the thought that twins are a possibility. Since most of you found out you are having twins quite early do you know what your HGC levels were? On the 29th day of my cycle I only had a very faint line on my pregnancy test and then 10 days later I am already at 8400. This seems to be rising very fast compared to my last two pregancies. Any thoughts?

Hi Heather, i havent actually had my HGC levels checked at all. I had a scan at 5 weeks but i had an internal scan as it was so early. Both sacs were seen really clearly (no heartbeats at this early stage) but if you didnt have an internal one it may have been harder to tell. I got my faint positive on 9DPO. This is my first pregnancy so maybe some of the other ladies might be able to give some more advice on their experience! x


----------



## Heather0412

Hi Heather, i havent actually had my HGC levels checked at all. I had a scan at 5 weeks but i had an internal scan as it was so early. Both sacs were seen really clearly (no heartbeats at this early stage) but if you didnt have an internal one it may have been harder to tell. I got my faint positive on 9DPO. This is my first pregnancy so maybe some of the other ladies might be able to give some more advice on their experience! x[/QUOTE]

Thanks for letting me know your experience :)


----------



## jogami

WOW only just saw how many new twin moms to be are on here :shock:

Welcome and hope you have a wonderful journey carrying your babies. It's difficult and stressful but an amazing gift to be able to carry 2 or more babies :flower:


----------



## Charliexoxo

I'm feeling the stress already (and a bit of jealousy from my pregnant best friend which doesnt help the stress!!)

I've got my next scan on Tuesday morning, i'll be 7 weeks so i'm hoping to be able to see alot more than my scan at 5 weeks. I am also praying that they dont find a 3rd one in there which is why i'm going back in as there's a chance there is. I'll feel much happier once i know they're OK!

I've started to get a bit of sickness...i just feel like i'm going to be sick, and occasionally heave but i've not actually been sick. I'm hoping I dont as it sounds like most of you ladies managed to miss it! 

For the twin mommas who've had thier babies, how many weeks were you when they came? Also, do you get an option between vaginal delivery or c-section or do you get told? x


----------



## jackie2012

I had a bit of sickness for the first few weeks but it was manageable.
I had mine at 35 weeks +2. I was given the option of natural because the lead twin, Twin A was head down but ended up having to have a c section because he was being stubborn and didn't want to come out.
I think it really depends on the doctor but most of them will let you try natural if everything is good (no complications) and the twin closest to the cervix (Twin A) is head down.


----------



## drsquid

charlie- my doc brought it up and said i can deliver whichever way i want ( assuming of course a is head down). she has been mostly but im only 22weeks. my ob also said she enjoys breech extractions so she really doesnt care what position b is in. for some docs that matters which is a bit silly as b often moves after a arrives


----------



## san fran shan

I am being induced at 36 weeks. Both babies are head down. I can't imagine them changing at this point because they have been in this position nearly my whole pregnancy. I suppose anything is possible though. I am being induced because twin A is about a pound smaller than B and not growing as fast. I kinda hope to go into labor on my own anytime after 35 weeks. I am going to try for vaginal delivery.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Well DH and I got to see our little beans today and they were amazing!!! I couldnt believe how big they have gotten. They were kicking and punching all over the place. Both are measuring perfectly and I have still yet to have any MS. I guess I might just be one of the lucky ones!! Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## drsquid

jewels- i never got any. you are pretty close to when you can be sure you are off the hook. they are so amazing at that size. they have the space to boogie


----------



## Charliexoxo

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Well DH and I got to see our little beans today and they were amazing!!! I couldnt believe how big they have gotten. They were kicking and punching all over the place. Both are measuring perfectly and I have still yet to have any MS. I guess I might just be one of the lucky ones!! Hope everyone is doing well!!

You are lucky, i've had a week of nausea and Monday started the all day sickness. It's a nightmare!!

I had a scan yesterday and both are doing well!! And if you saw my earlier post, there was a chance of a 3rd sac but luckily there is just the 2 of them!
Saw their little heartbeats and confirmed that they are fraternal which i'm really happy about! I'm on :cloud9: !!

x


----------



## nyba

I didn't have any morning sickness either - 1 day of feeling like crap but other than that - no symptoms other than HUGE boobs and being tired. I do have to eat every few hours something little but that's easy enough.

I can't wait until my next US - lots of people have really cute 12 weeks ones but I have to say - my 2 look like aliens:shrug: Every time I get a stomach twinge, I now mutter "ET phone home":haha:

It is pretty amazing to see them moving around and hear the heartbeats though!
 



Attached Files:







GetInline.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Sorry you are having MS charliexoxo. That sucks.....

Nyba I am hungry a lot and also very tired.....although I have been having insomnia tonight!!! 

I cant wait to see my little beans again at 12 weeks!


----------



## Anidae

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Well DH and I got to see our little beans today and they were amazing!!! I couldnt believe how big they have gotten. They were kicking and punching all over the place. Both are measuring perfectly and I have still yet to have any MS. I guess I might just be one of the lucky ones!! Hope everyone is doing well!!

That's amazing congratulations on the great scan!!! And I'm the same! Not a single symptom to speak of now and I'm only 9 weeks, it's very reassuring to know you're like that too but all is well! I think we're just programmed to expect sickness and I have had moments of panick but I've had so many scans and use my Doppler loads too so all is great! And tbh thank god for feeling fine as my 11 month old is keeping me very busy!! I flew to Greece with her this morning on my own to visit family & cannot imagine having done that with morning sickness!!! Xx


----------



## Anidae

Charliexoxo said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> Well DH and I got to see our little beans today and they were amazing!!! I couldnt believe how big they have gotten. They were kicking and punching all over the place. Both are measuring perfectly and I have still yet to have any MS. I guess I might just be one of the lucky ones!! Hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> You are lucky, i've had a week of nausea and Monday started the all day sickness. It's a nightmare!!
> 
> I had a scan yesterday and both are doing well!! And if you saw my earlier post, there was a chance of a 3rd sac but luckily there is just the 2 of them!
> Saw their little heartbeats and confirmed that they are fraternal which i'm really happy about! I'm on :cloud9: !!
> 
> xClick to expand...

That's fab news!!! Xx


----------

